# Pamelor (Nortriptyline)



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I just started Pamelor last night and didn't get to sleep til 4:30 am, then wanted to sleep in this morning. It made me really restless and antsy - could have run a marathon at 2 am! But so far today, no D, and for that I am grateful. Also less bloating noted. Has anyone else experienced this restlessness? What did you do about it? Was it bad enough to stop taking it or did it eventually go away? Would love to hear your experiences. Irene


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I took it years ago in conjuction with ativan at the 60mg level and was fine. I tried it again last winter at just a 10 or 20 mg level and it was terrible. I took it in the evening and I would get groggy but would toss and turn all night. If I took it in the morning, I pretty much felt like a zombie all day. It did do wonders for my IBS when I took it years ago.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

KAD said:


> I took it years ago in conjuction with ativan at the 60mg level and was fine. I tried it again last winter at just a 10 or 20 mg level and it was terrible. I took it in the evening and I would get groggy but would toss and turn all night. If I took it in the morning, I pretty much felt like a zombie all day. It did do wonders for my IBS when I took it years ago.


Thanks so much for your info. It has helped with the D but I think I may need a higher dose. I've taken only 3 doses so far and the restlessness has slightly decreased so I'm going to hang in there and continue it. I have thought of taking it in the morning, but now I think I won't after reading your experience. Hope you have found something that is working well for you now. Thanks again.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

It does help with IBS pain, as I took it in 1996-1997. I gained alot of weight and my heart palpatated.The newer version like SSNI or SSRI is much better about weight gain.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

The palpatations bothered me too. I had to take Ativan with it to counteract it.I take Effexor now and it causes some heart rate increase but is easier to tolerate and I can sleep at night.


----------

